# Student Visa to Permanent Resident? Coffs Harbour.



## EvaIreland (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,
I'm moving to Coffs Harbour from Co.Cork Ireland with my Husband and 2 kids in Feb 2009,
I'm initially going on a student visa ( Husbands Student Visa) to study for a diploma over the course of 2 years with the intention of applying for a permanent visa once I complete my studies,
I have 2 questions with which I'd be delighted to hear any response to,
1: Has anybody had any experience with a Student Visa to Permanent Resident?
2: I've read all the Great things about Coffs Harbour but I'd love to hear from somebody who lives there to hear what its really all about,

Thanks in advance to any responders
Eva


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Eva,
Welcome to the forum.. From what I have heard, it is not difficult to get PR when on student visa, infact you get additional points while applying for the PR visa if you have studied in Australia.


----------



## EvaIreland (Aug 28, 2008)

*Thanks*



anj1976 said:


> Hi Eva,
> Welcome to the forum.. From what I have heard, it is not difficult to get PR when on student visa, infact you get additional points while applying for the PR visa if you have studied in Australia.


That was the impression that I got but as you know yourself its always nice to hear you suspicions confirmed !!


----------

